# Need a lab forum



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone have a good lab forum who will allow mix breed posts? 

MY mother's boss, I believe, 'rescued' a lab mix pup for her son, and now cannot keep him.. apparently he's acting like a pup who's left home all day, chewing and ect. 

I will post on CL, but it takes so long to find the right person there and go through 57 different 'applicants' who all get mad because they were the perfect home and don't understand why I won't give the dog to their five year old.

Anyway, from his description he looks like a pure Black Lab with a white foot and a bit of white on his chest, he's 8 months now. I just need somewhere to start the search for his home, or they said they'll have to turn him in to a no kill.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Do know that I am trying to find breed rescues who will look into him in our area, but I'd rather try to get him a home than make a rescue use their resources on him... he sounds lovely, from her description.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I MIGHT have found a possible home. I would be absolutely thrilled if they could take him, but we'll see. They just lost Josie, I made a memorial... But he was mentioning the other day how restless their rottie was without a buddy, and being an older female with more energy than J I think they're be a good match. I have never sen her meet a dog she didn't think loved her... as I aid, we'll see. I think today is his last day at home.


----------

